# Morris Stampede!!!



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

OK, page 2! LOL

End of Saturday morning, after 3 events, Moki had 2 firsts









And I had 3 thirds!









YAY team farmpony!









THIS one's after the ribbon race...









OK, now the moment you've all been waiting for...VIDS!!! I'll try and put them in the order we ran them...

First, the Big T. 


Moki and Zierra


Next up, Flag race! Cinder wasn't as co-operative as I would've liked LOL


Zierra was AMAZING all weekend! With as little actual gymkhana training as she's had, she blew my mind!


Next one I had to put on youtube because photobucket deemed it too big! Bit it's totally worth a watch! Zierra was an absolute ANGEL putting up with Cinder's shinanigans...huge buck to start our run and ended with a rushed leap over the caveletti...LOL any other horse and we would've lost! I love Zierra...




 
That was the end of Saturday morning, in the evening we started with the Egg and Spoon race...I thought Cinder would be a goof since she doesn't trot smooth and ALWAYS tried to rush into a crow hopping canter but I ended up placing third and Moki got FIRST!




 
Next was Musical Bag Race, kinda like musical chairs but on ponies and you have to dismount and stand on a bag...LOL I think I got third...




 
Then we did Pole Bending, this vid has my run, then Moki's...I just put them together to upload to make my life easier! LOL! I think we placed in this one and it was a stakes class! 




 
Then to finish off Saturday we did the Cup race...there were 3 cups on the barrel and you had to run to it, grab a cup, and stick it on each of the poles, then round the barrel to come home...Cinder again gave me guff and I was flabberghasted how well Zierra did! Such a trooper! I absolutely LOVE the commentary in this one! First Ashley talking to someone about Cinder's antics, then Moki in the background, "c'mon Shay-la! Don't fall off!" ****!




 
Going to end on this one and start a new thing...LOL darn picture and video limits!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

And page 3 LOL

Sunday's events were started with Barrel racing, sorry about the quality, it didn't focus properly! Zierra was amazing but Cinder doesn't quite get the idea of POCKETING! Knocked the second barrel but we got times between 21 and 22 seconds, before my penalty!
Moki and Zierra


Cinder and I


Next was a reverse Keyhole...had to run in, turn around, enter spin and leave the keyhole, then run for home...Cinder touched the flour lines and Zierra got a no time because the gate didn't close behind her before they ran so the timer didn't start!


And us


Last was an event called a Juice race...run to the far end, dismount, and drink a juice box as fast as possible, mount up, and ride home! This was the only event either of us placed in on Sunday! Niki got second I think? Oh the power of pucker...


My straw was faulty...couldn't get it out of the package, then it kept bending when I tried putting it in the juice...plus I didn't realise I could squeeze the box to make it come out faster! LOL


And a couple more pics...









**** Zierra is a goon, I love her...she does this "smile" when you tack her up and bridle her! Love it!



























Moki, Ashley and I...Ashley was coming out to take lessons for a bit, then leased my pony Justus for almost a year, then I gave her Justus...but pony wasn't ready for something like this so she might gear her up for next year! This year Ashley came to help and take the pics and videos...HUGE thanks to her or we wouldn't have any! 









Couple more warm up pics...


















And they're crazy...I hate rides but they went on a couple...









Who WILLINGLY gets on something like this?!









Well, that's all! Hope you enjoyed and please feel free to comment or critique! I think Moki will take Zierra again next year and Ashley might take Justus so ANY tips would be more than appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

That ride is sooooooo much fun(the lastpic). looks like yall had fun


----------

